# Power pole remote



## fishwhistle (May 26, 2020)

I'd ask PowerPole, they've got great customer service and should be able to put you in the right direction


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

power pole remote programming - Google Search


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Amazing what you can do with google 😜


----------

